# Sticky  DWA Frequently Asked Questions



## Athravan

Here is some information or links to threads/websites answering questions that seem to crop up in this section and the snake/lizards question fairly regular.

*Q: What does DWA stand for?*
A: Dangerous Wild Animals License

*Q: Why would I need a DWA?*
A: You need one before you can keep any of the animals listed on this list: http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf if you live in the UK.

*Q: Are Mangrove Snakes DWA?*
A: No, not anymore. They were, so some websites may still incorrectly refer to them as being DWA, but they were removed from the act. This does not mean they should be bought by inexperienced keepers as they can still pack a powerful bite!

*Q: Why are animals like Zebras and Emus which rarely kill people on the DWA but some deadly animals like Octopus' and Jellyfish not?*
A: The DWA is there to protect the public, not the keeper. You are entitled to endanger your own life, but not the lives of others. There are some deadly marine animals that can be kept with no license, because these cannot survive outside their environment, and should they escape, would not pose a danger to the general public. Animals like Zebra and Emu are included because a kick from one can serious injure or kill. DWA needs to consider the potential maximum danger to the public should the animal escape.

*Q: How do I get a license?*
A: Please read this thread written by SiUK http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/124942-how-get-dwa-license.html

*Q: How much does this cost?*
A: Read the above thread, but the price will vary from council to council. Only your local council can tell you the exact costs, so ask them!

*Q: Where can I get information on insurance?*
A: Public Liability Insurance is most often provided by Exotics Direct (www.exoticsdirect.co.uk) but other insurance companies can provide quotations also. You will need to phone the company and let them know what you need for a quote.

*Q: What about Hybrid animals where they are descended from a DWA animal?*
A: This page goes into detail on wild cat and wolf based hybrids - Defra, UK - : Wildlife Protection - Dangerous Wild Animals Act - Hybrids of domestic animals for any other animal, you should contact DEFRA if you believe it to be less than 3 generations away from a DWA animal.

*Q: Can I get a DWA in a rented or Council accomodation?*
A: Maybe! Please phone your local council to check. You will definitely need permission from your landlord and the council may ask to see this in writing. You should think long and hard about getting a DWA in temporary housing - your next landlord may say no! Some councils may refuse rented or council accomodation.

*Q: I was told I could get a Pet Shop License instead, how does this work?*
A: You can keep DWA animals under a pet shop license (or a zoo license), but this requires many other business related conditions as set by the law, including making your licensed address public, being fire inspected and following all health & safety laws. Having a PSL may require rezoning of your housing which can affect Water and Electricity rates & Council Tax. Owning a PSL declares you a business and whilst it may be cheaper to obtain a PSL than a DWA license this "shortcut" can in fact end up being quite a lot more complicated. But if in doubt, your local council can supply you with all the information you need about applying for a PSL under a home address. Even with a PSL, you will still have to follow strict conditions regarding the safety of enclosures and the number/species you have will still be limited by the council.

*Q: Can I sell a DWA animal legally?*
A: If you own a DWA animal you can sell it, providing you have asked to see a copy of the buyers license to ensure that they are legally able to own this animal. Selling to non DWA holders could have very serious repurcussions.

*Q: Do I need a DWA license to transport a DWA animal?*
A: Transporting an animal from A to B does not require the driver of the vehicle to hold a DWA license as long as the holding time is less than 72 hours. If someone is transporting this animal commercially they do need to be aware of the DEFRA Livestock Transportation laws and hold the relevant transportation certificate (not DWA specific). More information on transporting livestock legally can be found here : Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Animal welfare - During transport - Publications and guidance

*Q: Can I legally breed DWA animals?*
A: Yes, you can as long as your license does not stipulate otherwise. But you should inform the council of any changes to the number of DWA animals you keep, therefore when your babies are born, you should inform them that your numbers have increased. If you intend breeding this is something worth asking the council about when you apply for your license.

*Q: If I have a DWA and move country, what happens?*
A: You cannot transfer a DWA between counties, you would need to reapply in your new county. If you are moving you will want to ensure that you have your new license in place before you move the animal.

*Q: I don't want to keep DWA anymore. Can I give my license to my friend?*
A: No! The license is only legal for the person named on it. This license is not transferrable to another person.

*Q: How much is the anti-venom, where do I get it?*
A: You don't keep the anti-venom yourself. It is kept at a specialist hospita such as Liverpool. You would be airlifted in an emergency to these hospitals and treated there. It is not illegal to keep anti-venom but the vials have a very short lifespan and are extremely expensive (thousands).

*Q: What if I buy my animals in Europe at Hamm or another show?*
A: Whilst you do not need a DWA license to buy animals in Europe, or to transport them, you will still need to have a DWA license to keep the animal in the UK. Never buy a DWA animal at a show without already having the correct license.

*Q: How do I buy/sell DWA animals on here?*
A: The DWA classifieds can be found in this section (sub forum at the top of the page). You can only access it if you are verified as an 18+ member. Please ensure you have the correct license before buying/selling DWA on here. For more information on 18+ read this thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/75904-adult-forums-18-application.html

*Q: How many DWA keepers are killed by their pets?*
A: No DWA keeper has ever died from injury caused by their DWA animals in the UK! Edit: Updated in 2012, the answer is one, an experienced handler at the King Cobra Sanctuary who unfortunately died, you can search King Cobra Sanctuary for news / details on this.

These are just some general questions that have been asked more than once either on here, or in Snakes/Lizards and might save some searching or posting time for newcomers to the section.


----------



## paulrimmer69

exellent sticky that should cut the threads on here by half lol


----------



## squirl

Hey cheers for the info, sorry to be a pain but the link is broken this is the working one Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles
Cheers,
Squirl


----------



## Nix

Another Q that seems to crop up a bit...

Q - How old do you need to before you are allowed to apply for a DWAL?

A - At least 18 years of age.

And no your parents/auntie/friend/bob down the pub can't get one for you!


----------



## jp01332

very good info mate i am from the Uk and this is very helpful thanks mate


----------



## LukeRutherford

I really want some venomous snakes when im 18 what would be the best type of housing for them as I wouldnt feel safe keeping them in a wooden vivarium even if it had a lock or anything.


----------



## Owzy

A lot of DWA keepers use wooden viv's. There is absolutely nothing wrong with using them.


----------



## LukeRutherford

oh awsome, Ill probably use them then, what would be the best DWA snake to start with? also ive read the list of what DWA keepers can own and I seen emu's... how and where would I buy an emu or something lie a lion? thanks.


----------



## Owzy

RutherfordReptiles said:


> oh awsome, Ill probably use them then, what would be the best DWA snake to start with? also ive read the list of what DWA keepers can own and I seen emu's... how and where would I buy an emu or something lie a lion? thanks.


Are you serious?


----------



## LukeRutherford

I don't want a lion obviously but wondering how on this earth would you even purchase one, and whats wrong with an emu, I know of their kicks etc but if you trained for years wtc what would be wrong with one if you know what you were doing?


----------



## LukeRutherford

sorry Im new to all this so some things I say might sound silly as I know nothing about DWA animals, when im like 25 I would love to own a DWA animal.


----------



## Owzy

It was the way in which you wrote it that made me think it was a joke. Best thing to do is to read through past threads on here. The best DWA listed snake to start with varies on who is answering the question and there is no right answer. If you are useless you are going to get bitten no matter what snake you buy, so for some people the answer would be none. Others say aboreal pit's, some say copperheads (though I can't see why). I can't give an answer as I do not have a DWA licence and my experience is limited to the field and handling DWA round friend's places so having not kept them myself I do not feel it would be right to give an opinion. : victory:


----------



## LukeRutherford

Owzy said:


> It was the way in which you wrote it that made me think it was a joke. Best thing to do is to read through past threads on here. The best DWA listed snake to start with varies on who is answering the question and there is no right answer. If you are useless you are going to get bitten no matter what snake you buy, so for some people the answer would be none. Others say aboreal pit's, some say copperheads (though I can't see why). I can't give an answer as I do not have a DWA licence and my experience is limited to the field and handling DWA round friend's places so having not kept them myself I do not feel it would be right to give an opinion. : victory:


Thanks for the reply, sorry about the way I wrote it maybe it did sound abit un-serious but I am being serios about it as when Im older it's something id love to research and experince, yeah Ill have a good read on here and buy some good DWA animal books and maybe talk to some experinced keepers. So basically there is no good beginner snake species? either way which ever animal I choose to get in the future I will make sure I know absolutley everything about the animal and get practice and knowledge of someone else who owns the animal first. I am not 100% sure that I will keep DWA animals it's just something I would 'like' to do, it all depends on my situation in later life.


----------



## Owzy

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Thanks for the reply, sorry about the way I wrote it maybe it did sound abit un-serious but I am being serios about it as when Im older it's something id love to research and experince, yeah Ill have a good read on here and buy some good DWA animal books and maybe talk to some experinced keepers. So basically there is no good beginner snake species? either way which ever animal I choose to get in the future I will make sure I know absolutley everything about the animal and get practice and knowledge of someone else who owns the animal first. I am not 100% sure that I will keep DWA animals it's just something I would 'like' to do, it all depends on my situation in later life.


Cool. Well there are snakes that are obviously not a great first choice, like a mamba or PNG taipan for example. Once you start reading through the threads you will be it has been the subject of many debates on here. There are things that you can't find out on here though, where, like you say, books are needed.


----------



## LukeRutherford

Yeah I might get a good DWA book with my x-mas money, even if I don't get a DWA licence it's something id love to research and look into, you know you need a Vet thing to have DWA's... like to check your home and what your keeping and how your keeping it? if the animal did ever become ill would the vet who checked everything out have to come and deal with your animal or is that vet their just to check things meaning youd have to take the animal to another DWA specialist vet?


----------



## Owzy

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Yeah I might get a good DWA book with my x-mas money, even if I don't get a DWA licence it's something id love to research and look into, you know you need a Vet thing to have DWA's... like to check your home and what your keeping and how your keeping it? if the animal did ever become ill would the vet who checked everything out have to come and deal with your animal or is that vet their just to check things meaning youd have to take the animal to another DWA specialist vet?


I would worry about that much further down the line.


----------



## LukeRutherford

Owzy said:


> I would worry about that much further down the line.


 I suppose, also by the time im 25 or whatever im sure some of the rules and regulations will have changed by then, are you planning on ever getting any DWA's?


----------



## LukeRutherford

ive looked on ebay and amazon and cannot find any good book's, can you recoomend any you know of?


----------



## leecb0

Books on what exactly....venomous snakes......emu's......lions??????
if you ask me your best bet would be to forget about it untill you are in the position to apply for a licence and you have some sort of idea of what you want but it sounds as though you just want one for the sake of it and this isnt the best way forward


----------



## LukeRutherford

leecb0 said:


> Books on what exactly....venomous snakes......emu's......lions??????
> if you ask me your best bet would be to forget about it untill you are in the position to apply for a licence and you have some sort of idea of what you want but it sounds as though you just want one for the sake of it and this isnt the best way forward


 Books on venomous snakes and other DWA animals, I dont ant one for the sake of it I want to study DWA animals, I only want 1-2 venomous snakes in my whole life and Im going to make sure I know everything about them, but yeah ill wait until im in the position to get one.


----------



## leecb0

there are many books on venomous snakes there are natural history books and and books on how to keep them in captivity but you need experience with the animals before you go for it. where are you in the west midlands


----------



## LukeRutherford

Im in Redditch mate, and yes I will get as much experince as I can before I get a DWA - this if I even do choose to get a DWA... it depends how life pans out... getting a DWA animal in the future will be something I take alot of time and preperation before I get one and is something I will take very seriously.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

I'd like to update this as Luke Yeomans died from his DWA animal

RIP


----------



## Deanna

Hi what does it mean when the dwa list says for example foxes are excepted?


----------



## gmccurdie

Deanna said:


> Hi what does it mean when the dwa list says for example foxes are excepted?


Not included in the category or group specified i.e. you do not need a licence.


----------



## Deanna

So i could go and buy a fox from someone and keep it without a licence? Im not going to.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Deanna said:


> So i could go and buy a fox from someone and keep it without a licence? Im not going to.


Yes, a DWA licence is not needed to keep foxes.


----------



## gmccurdie

Deanna said:


> So i could go and buy a fox from someone and keep it without a licence? Im not going to.


Glad to hear it:lol2:


----------



## mitsi

ive been told that if you have a criminal record even for something minor years ago you cant get a dwa license is this true.


----------



## coldestblood

mitsi said:


> ive been told that if you have a criminal record even for something minor years ago you cant get a dwa license is this true.


If the crime is something to do with animals, then yes, it may stop you getting a license. If not, then I don't think it matters. 

If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## raymaral

I may be looking in wrong places but can anyone tell me how much the vets checks are. I've hunted so many websites and its the only thing I can't find out. Does it vary per vet or is it a set fee, all I know is to expect around the £200 mark. Also is that every 2 years same as the renewal of the licence... My LA doesn't give any details online for the vet side but all info I could need for the rest (even online application)


----------



## slippery42

raymaral said:


> I may be looking in wrong places but can anyone tell me how much the vets checks are. I've hunted so many websites and its the only thing I can't find out. Does it vary per vet or is it a set fee, all I know is to expect around the £200 mark. Also is that every 2 years same as the renewal of the licence... My LA doesn't give any details online for the vet side but all info I could need for the rest (even online application)


The truth is vets can charge what ever they want, particularly when the local authority expect you to pay them directly.

30 minute check cost me £450 last time round!

Usually its every 2 years on renewal though I have heard of al east one LA asking for a vet inspection when the licence holder wanted to add a new couple of critters!

Licence to print money?


----------



## raymaral

slippery42 said:


> The truth is vets can charge what ever they want, particularly when the local authority expect you to pay them directly.
> 
> 30 minute check cost me £450 last time round!
> 
> Usually its every 2 years on renewal though I have heard of al east one LA asking for a vet inspection when the licence holder wanted to add a new couple of critters!
> 
> Licence to print money?


 
can't even find what vets my LA use, think it may be the one my reps were all registered at as he the only guy in the area that knows exotics, I'll have to ring and find out i guess. No intensions of adding extras if and when though. Only want the 1..


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit

You may want to try contacting Burnham House Vets in Dover. (FAO Jeremy Stattersfield) I know they did the zoo licensing and the local DWAA for a lot of Kent. Worth an email. 

Exotics

Good luck


----------



## raymaral

50%man50%biscuit said:


> You may want to try contacting Burnham House Vets in Dover. (FAO Jeremy Stattersfield) I know they did the zoo licensing and the local DWAA for a lot of Kent. Worth an email.
> 
> Exotics
> 
> Good luck


Thanks will email right away


----------



## raymaral

Couldn't find email address on that website, and google failed me as per usual, so have emailed my LA customer service and asked for a list of pre-approved vets for the check up.. They dont like making things easy do they, simple bit of information and its no-where on the LA site, all it says is 'the vets will invoice you seperately'

Need a wall to bang my head against!!! :lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

raymaral said:


> can't even find what vets my LA use, think it may be the one my reps were all registered at as he the only guy in the area that knows exotics, I'll have to ring and find out i guess. No intensions of adding extras if and when though. Only want the 1..


Don't assume the vet will be an exotics one.... 

The vet may or may not have any experience with the animals on the liscence!


----------



## raymaral

Lord Vetinari said:


> Don't assume the vet will be an exotics one....
> 
> The vet may or may not have any experience with the animals on the liscence!


I read somewhere they dont always send someone with experience of exotics... Although that would surely make sense, why send out a vet who doesn't know the care requirements for certain animals. Wouldn't send a homeless guy to inspect a potential home for foster kids would they... I've emailed Maidstone council, just waiting for reply... Maybe im doing it wrong by wanting to find out everything before I even build an enclosure :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lord Vetinari

raymaral said:


> I read somewhere they dont always send someone with experience of exotics... Although that would surely make sense, why send out a vet who doesn't know the care requirements for certain animals. Wouldn't send a homeless guy to inspect a potential home for foster kids would they... I've emailed Maidstone council, just waiting for reply... Maybe im doing it wrong by wanting to find out everything before I even build an enclosure :lol2::lol2:


It would make sense....

But this is local government.... so.... yeah....


----------



## raymaral

Lord Vetinari said:


> It would make sense....
> 
> But this is local government.... so.... yeah....


nothing they do makes sense so dont know why I would expect them to make sense on this lol


----------



## coldestblood

Don't assume your LA will arange the inspecction for you. I waited on mine for a couple of months, only to find they'd forgotten. In the end, I booked a vet myself, and informed my LA when he was coming.

Also, keep in mind that not all vets are willing to do a DWAL inspection. I contacted numerous vets from my area, and none of them were willing to do it. I ended up having to book a zoo vet from Manchester, who charged me £350 for the pleasure.


----------



## raymaral

Got a reply from council, they forwarded my requests to their inspecting officer who can hopefully point me in the right direction. If they can't help ill ring round and ask directly to vets, was tempted to anyways as may find a vet the council approve of that's cheaper than their first choice


----------



## raymaral

Another reply... Apparently the vets cost is dependant on the species planned to keep. And they stress, cause apparently I didn't know, that im not to keep any dwa's until licence is obtained... Der...


----------



## raymaral

Housing associations... A**whiles... Won't allow a measly little crocodilian... Plans on hold til we get a move then unless I can find a lupol


----------



## Jp07

Do you need a separate DWA licence per DWA species kept? I already house 1 licenced species but am looking to get another.. I know the LA would need to inspect as would a vet but would I need to pay for 2 licences (£800 in my area per licence). 
Also we are trying to get the enclosure and licence set up before sourcing animals, which means we don't know the exact number (social species). How much of an issue is this? I assume I could just put a number down and update it?

Also I assume I would need a full re inspection if I was going to rehouse my existing species in a completely new enclosure?

Thanks


----------

